# Οι γλωσσικές οικογένειες του Παλιού Κόσμου



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2014)

Μια πανέμορφη εικονογράφηση από τη σελ. 196 σε αυτό εδώ το διαδικτυακό κόμικ (_Stand Still, Stay SIlent_):


----------



## Earion (Nov 25, 2014)

Έχουν ξεχάσει τις γλώσσες της προϊστορικής Μικράς Ασίας (Χεττιτικά κ.λπ.), και την Τοχαρική. Ή μάλλον ερμηνεύουν πολύ στενά τον όρο Παλαιός Κόσμος.


----------



## Irini (Nov 25, 2014)

Μιας και το παρακολουθώ το κόμικ (κι ένα σωρό άλλα :) ) η ιστορία έχει ως εξής: Μια μυστηριώδης αρρώστια (ή κάτι άλλο) μετατρέπει την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των ανθρώπων και ζώων σε τέρατα (το κόμικ είναι ακόμα στην αρχή οπότε πολλά στοιχεία περί του τι συνέβη αποτελούν μυστήριο). 90 χρόνια μετά την καταστροφή, οι Σκανδιναβικές χώρες έχουν αποκοπεί εντελώς από τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο (χάρτης του γνωστού κόσμου). Παλιό Κόσμο ονομάζουν την Ευρώπη αλλά έχουν χάσει πολλές από τις γνώσεις που έχουμε σήμερα (κι έχουν ξαναγυρίσει στον πολυθεϊσμό μπάι δε γουέι). Εξού και ο τίτλος "A comprehensive overlook of the Nordic languages in their Old World language families". Το έτος μηδέν είναι το έτος που η επιδημία κατέστρεψε τον κόσμο.

Προσωπικά τον λατρεύω αυτόν το χάρτη. Γούστο έχουν τα Φινσλανδικά με το μικρό δεντράκι τους.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

Irini said:


> ... Εξ ου και ο τίτλος "A comprehensive overlook of the Nordic languages in their Old World language families"....



and a comparative chart basket of _meow* _in the Nordic languages:





*including a chart with some trivial gibberish humans use in their so-called "communication".


----------

